# Fleas and scratching



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

One day I suddenly found loads of fleas on my chi, over a few days I have managed to eliminate them but still groom her twice a day just to make sure, the only problem I have is my chi is scratching continuously as if she is infested, but I can't find anything on her, not even flea dirt, so she has either harbering a very intelligent critter who knows when I'm grooming or she has some other problem, I suppose it could be a skin allergy, but it seems too much of a coincidence that it's gigot to be something to do with those jumping criminals. I'm finding hair all over the house where she scratches, does anyone have any clues? Many thanks Tammy x


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to say Tammy but fleas, once you have one & it's an egg laden female, in days, weeks, months you'll have millions if left untreated! 

There's no way you can find every single flea from just grooming, especially on a dark dog and, yes, they do hide out.

Flea shampoo, rinses are fine, but they just drive the fleas elsewhere & do nothing about the eggs laying everywhere.

I like to use the spot on that kills fleas on contact but only when I know mine have them, which is usually when it's hot. Make sure you read the fine print, some won't kill fleas they'll only sterilise, some will kill eggs, larvae, some won't, it's a veritable scientific minefield out there.

When mine no scratch, they no spotted, but by using Sentinel they're covered but NOT for strays they pick up whilst out & about, it does not kill live fleas, rolls eyes.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Tammy, I too did not think my chi had fleas because I went over her with a fine toothed comb and she is short-haired, light-haired. I saw no flea and no flea dirt, yet she still scratched. She did have fleas. Even one or two will make them scratch like they are covered, and they might as well be because if you don't nip it they will be. If you can get Capstar that will get they adult flea off of your dog within 30 min. BUT IT WILL NOT DO ANYTHING FOR THE EGGS THAT ARE THERE! That is just a quick fix that only last 24-48 hours. You have to come behind Capstar with the spot on treatment that kills fleas and the eggs for a period of time usually 30 days. Like Dee said research the one that works for you. Then when you have dealt with the flea issue on your chi, I would recommend vaccuuming whole house and furnishings and throwing out the bag as eggs will hatch in bag. Then I would treat outside your home. This is my personal rountine for full and complete barrier protection against flea infestation. This is how I dealt with fleas in April, and I have not had to spot treat my dogs but once in April and once in May, and the fleas have not come back.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, unfortunately, the whole house now needs to be treated. Vacuuming will certainly help, but you may need an exterminator. I tried getting rid of ticks in the house for 3 years! They went dormant in the winter, then came back in the warm weather. (why when in the house it was warm all the time?) Finally the exterminator came back within 30 days to get the eggs, I was tick free! UGGG! Fleas are the same when it goes to getting rid of them. If they are IN your house, you've got work to do.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My two are constanly bringing in fleas. You need to treat the environment not just the dog, so all carpets, curtains, sofas, beds etc. The cheap sprays are next to useless, the best one I have found is Staykill, in a yellow can. It is about £14 but worth every penny.


----------



## bubbles61 (Oct 20, 2010)

I know it sound stupid but what a relief!! I thort it was some kind of allergic problem or allergy! At least now I know what to do, I move house next week so at least I shall be leaving some fleas behind!! Woohoo! Xx


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

